# Themes Added



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 2, 2010)

I added a bunch of Themes that vBulletin just created that are variations on the default.

Some are awfully ugly to me but I figure there might be some that like the color combinations. I also reserve the right to force vB4 Pink upon any of you male users that get a bit out of hand.

Note: Some of the themes don't play nice with the forum stats on the forum homepage. The stats developer knows about the problem and it working it.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks Rich.


----------



## Skyler (Mar 2, 2010)

*cowers*

I will not get out of hand. I will not get out of hand...


----------



## ubermadchen (Mar 2, 2010)

oooo purple.


----------



## Curt (Mar 2, 2010)

The green one looks good. Thanks, Rich.


----------



## Berean (Mar 2, 2010)

Could we have highlighted hyperlinks? Thanks. I'm gray now. Theme and hair.


----------

